# NEUE INKASSO ABZOCKE PER MAILADRESSE??????



## Anonymous (22 August 2003)

Hallo alle ich habe gestern eine mail von einem inkasso unternehmen bekommen in dem steht ich soll einen betrag für eine dienstleistung zahlen. Die fimrma behauptet ach lest einfach untenn dann wist ihr was ich meine.
Ich hab keine leistung in anspruch genommen.
Fangt unten an ich hab meine antwort mitkopiert.

Ich möchte sie darauf hinweisen das ich ihre mahnung per mail nicht
wahrnehme da weder mein name oder die "dienstleistung" die ich angeblich in
anspruch genommen habe aufgelistet / beschrieben (algemein nirgens steht).

Auserdem habe ich über diese mailadresse keine kostenpflichtige
dienstleistungen in anspruch genommen.
Wenn so wie unten beschrieben ich eine kostenpflichtige dienstleistung in
anspruch genommen habe,
dann müsten sie ja über meine anschrift und namen verfügen!
Also können sie mir ja diese mahnung wenn es kein fake ist per post zukommen
lassen.
Weitere emails ihres unternehmens werde ich als spam behandeln.

Mfg CE

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Brandenburg" <[email protected]>
To: <*gelöscht*>
Sent: Tuesday, August 19, 2003 10:53 AM

PERSOLVO INKASSO GMBH

MAHNUNG

Aktenzeichen: 237923

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

unsere Auftraggeberin, Fa. Swisspay24, hat uns mitgeteilt, dass unter
Ihrer obigen
e-Mail-Adresse, kostenpflichtige Internetdienstleistungen in Anspruch
genommen worden sind.

Bis heute konnte leider kein Zahlungseingang festgestellt werden.

Wir sind daher beauftragt, diese Angelegenheit zu klären und die
Forderungen einzuziehen.
In diesem Zusammenhang machen wir Sie darauf aufmerksam, dass Sie gemäß
den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen die bisher angefallenen, zusätzlichen
Kosten, für die rechtlichen Beitreibungsmaßnahmen und Zinsen, zu tragen
haben.

Die Gesamtforderung beträgt  56,17 EUR

Es liegt also in Ihrem eigenen Interesse, um weitere, nicht unerhebliche
Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden, dass Sie den vorgenannten
Betrag unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf unser
Konto-Nr. 648 899 301 (BLZ 200 400 00) bei der Commerzbank AG Hamburg
überweisen, oder sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Persolvo Inkasso GmbH
Postfach 30 43 10
20314 Hamburg
Tel.: 040 80 80 55 - 0
Fax: 040 80 80 55 - 100
E-Mail: [email protected]

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## SprMa (22 August 2003)

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du tatsächlich von der "Swisspay24" Leistungen (in welcher Art auch immer) in Anspruch genommen hast, dann schreib doch dem Inkasso-Unternehmen einen netten Brief - Übergabe-Einschreiben mit Rückschein; nur dann kannst du sicher nachweisen, daß er auch angekommen ist - in dem du das Inkasso-Unternehmen bittest/aufforderst, die in der E-Mail doch etwas wage gehaltene Forderung zu detaillieren. Sie sollen dir auflisten, wann du mit welcher E-Mail Adresse welche Dienstleistungen auf welchen Internet-Seiten genutzt hast/habe sollst.
Wenn sie das tun - ich gehe mal davon aus, daß man das analog zum Einzelverbindungsnachweis sehen kann und demnach kostenfrei zu erfolgen hat ("Der Jurist" möge mich verbessern, läge ich falsch) - und die Forderungen zu Recht bestehen, dann zahle. Anderenfalls teile ihnen deine Gründe mit, warum du nicht zahlst.

Kleiner Tip noch: wenn du dich anmeldest, dann kann man auch direkt mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen.


Matthias


----------



## AmiRage (22 August 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sollen dir auflisten, wann du mit welcher E-Mail Adresse welche Dienstleistungen auf welchen Internet-Seiten genutzt hast/habe sollst.


Gibt's da Beispiele für einen über die eMail-Adresse abgeschlossenen Vertrag? Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz, oder? Zumal in dieser Form.

Edit: Bei Swisspay24 kann ich auch kein Zahlungsmodell ersehen, welches irgendwie die eMail-Adresse beinhaltet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 August 2003)

*Inkasso-Spam*

@Cleaner
Du bist nicht der einzige - das habe ich heute erhalten.



> Von: [email protected]*****.de
> Datum: heute
> An: [email protected]****.de
> Betreff: Mahnung Z3755***
> ...



Da hat wohl irgendwer meine E-Mailadresse verwendet, glotzt sich teure Bildchen an und die Rechnung läuft ins Leere. Die City***** hat jedoch die bei der Anmeldung vergebene IP gespeichert und kann wg. des berechtigen Interesses bei den Providern herausbekommen, an welche Telefonnummer diese geknüpft war. Die Kreditkartennummer ist natürlich auch falsch, weshalb die Buchung zurück kam. Isch abbe gar geine Kreditkarte!


----------



## AmiRage (22 August 2003)

Ich glaube City***** braucht man nicht unkenntlich zu machen. Wie heisst denn besagte "AG & Co. KG" wirklich?

Und was ist treuhandf*****?

Aber auch das halte ich für einen schlechten Scherz. So kommen keine Verträge zustande.


----------



## Raimund (22 August 2003)

*Inkassoversuche via E-mail*

:evil: 

Inkassobüttel sind im so genannten "Debitorenmanagement" nicht zimperlich.

Ich halte es aber für ausgeschlossen, dass die Forderungen via E-mail einzutreiben versuchen.

Der Branche schwimmen die Felle davon, eine neue Betrrugsmasche muss gefunden werden.

Das Ganze ist wohl eher ein Fall für Kriminalpolizei und Staatsanwaltschaft.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 August 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube City***** braucht man nicht unkenntlich zu machen. Wie heisst denn besagte "AG & Co. KG" wirklich?
> 
> Und was ist treuhandf*****?
> 
> Aber auch das halte ich für einen schlechten Scherz. So kommen keine Verträge zustande.



Ich bin lieber etwas vorsichtiger. Allerdings liest sich City***** auch gut als Cytainm*** (wo bei manchem der Groschen rollen dürfte) und nach dem treuhandf kommt noch eine Abrechnungsbezeichnung.
Scherz ist ganz gut gesagt. Sollten die weiter etwas von mir wollen, dann werde ich eine kurze Erklärung dorthin abgeben, was ich erstmal jedoch unterlasse. Das hier ist eine Forderungssache, die in erster Linie zivil ausgefochten werden muss. Allerdings ist hier auch jemand besch... worden, doch das bin nicht ich. Den Weg zu einer Anzeige werden die Hamburger gehen müssen aber darin sind die sicher schon geübt.
Spam ist das jedenfalls nicht. Es ist zu befürchten, dass die E-Mail-Adresse das einzige ist, was die an echten Daten haben. Wahrscheinlich ging sogar irgendwann mal eine E-Mail zur Bestätigung des genutzten Services an mich raus, die ich jedoch ungesehen am Server gelöscht habe. Wäre die Mail nicht zustellbar gewesen, dann hätte der Glotzer nicht die Bildchen gucken können.
Die Gelackmeierten dürften die Hamburger sein, doch deren Stornorate wird bestimmt auch das verkraften. Blöd ist nur, wenn die jetzt meine E-Mail-Adresse weiter verfolgen und nicht die IP - das ist nämlich einfacher und dann muss ich beim nächsten Mal kontern. Allerdings habe ich auch schon in HH angerufen und denen den Fall kurz telefonisch geschildert - vielleicht stimmte die das ja bereits einsichtig aber verlassen kann ich mich nicht darauf.


----------



## AmiRage (22 August 2003)

Hier etwas zum Thema Persolvo:

http://f12.parsimony.net/forum18149/messages/61450.htm

http://www.verbrauchernews.de/artikel/0000012024.html


----------



## Der Jurist (22 August 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du tatsächlich von der "Swisspay24" Leistungen (in welcher Art auch immer) in Anspruch genommen hast, dann schreib doch dem Inkasso-Unternehmen einen netten Brief - Übergabe-Einschreiben mit Rückschein; nur dann kannst du sicher nachweisen, daß er auch angekommen ist - in dem du das Inkasso-Unternehmen bittest/aufforderst, die in der E-Mail doch etwas wage gehaltene Forderung zu detaillieren. Sie sollen dir auflisten, wann du mit welcher E-Mail Adresse welche Dienstleistungen auf welchen Internet-Seiten genutzt hast/habe sollst.
> Wenn sie das tun - ich gehe mal davon aus, daß man das analog zum Einzelverbindungsnachweis sehen kann und demnach kostenfrei zu erfolgen hat ("Der Jurist" möge mich verbessern, läge ich falsch) - und die Forderungen zu Recht bestehen, dann zahle. Anderenfalls teile ihnen deine Gründe mit, warum du nicht zahlst.
> 
> Kleiner Tip noch: wenn du dich anmeldest, dann kann man auch direkt mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen.
> ...




Sehe ich genau so. Aufforderung zur Spezifizierung ihrer vermeintlichen Forderung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2003)

@Rüdiger Kunz:

Lass mich mal kurz resümieren: Die haben eine E-Mail-Adresse, die Deine ist. Dem Anschreiben nach ist auch zu vermuten, dass das tatsächlich alles ist (keine Namen und keine Adresse?). Die Kreditkartennummer ist falsch, aber man hat die IP-Adresse über die der Anmeldevorgang durchgeführt wurde, mitgeloggt. Ich bin jetzt mal so gutgläubig und nehme an, dass es sich hier nicht um eine miese Abzocke handelt.

Es ist ungewöhnlich, eine E-Mail mit der Forderung eines Inkassounternehmens zu erhalten aber wahrscheinlich ist ein Schreiben per Post an die seinerzeit falsch angegebene Adresse bereits ins Leere gelaufen. Die E-Mail-Adresse ist allerdings insoweit verifiziert worden, dass eine Bestätigung des Anmeldevorgangs zugestellt werden konnte.

Die E-Mail des Inkassounternehmens ist, wenn auch ungewöhnlich, wohl die preiswerteste Methode jemanden zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, ohne mühsam eine Adresse zu ermitteln.



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd ist nur, wenn die jetzt meine E-Mail-Adresse weiter verfolgen und nicht die IP - das ist nämlich einfacher und dann muss ich beim nächsten Mal kontern.


Das mag sein, aber darüber lässt sich kein Nachweis führen, dass ausgerechnet Du die Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hast.

Ich würde frühestens reagieren, wenn tatsächlich Post von denen im Briefkasten liegt. 



> Wir weisen rein formell darauf hin, dass Online Geschäfte im Internet
> denselben Gesetzen und der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit unterliegen, wie alle anderen Rechtsgeschäfte und daher von verbindlicher Natur sind.


Du solltest diesem Passus auf jeden Fall Beachtung schenken. Du hast ja kein Dialerproblem und deswegen gelingt der Brückenschlag vom Anschlussinhaber zum Gelackmeierten nicht so einfach. Die Beweislast liegt hier nicht bei Dir...


----------



## AmiRage (22 August 2003)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig "recherchiert" habe, dann geht es sowohl bei Pers*lvo als auch C*t*inment vielfach um sogenannte Testzugänge (Inhalt sollte klar sein.), die später bei nicht erfolgter Kündigung in einen Abo-Vertrag umgewandelt werden. Wobei es - warum auch immer, lasse ich jetzt hier mal dahingestellt - bei der fristgerechten Kündigung des Testzugangs wohl zu Problemen kommt bzw. kommen kann.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 August 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt mal so gutgläubig und nehme an, dass es sich hier nicht um eine miese Abzocke handelt


Vielen Dank für Dein Interesse an meinem Fall. Aber ich wollte dem _Cleaner_ auch nur erklären wie sich was verhalten könnte und an meinem Beispiel einen sehr ähnlichen Sachverhalt zum Besten geben.
Mir ist die Art des Geschäftes von City***** bekannt. Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Dialersache. Wenn ein User den Inhalt eines Erotikportal nutzen will, hat er mehrere Möglichkeiten zu bezahlen. Bei mir war es eben die Kreditkarte. Um den Content sofort zu nutzen wird das mit der E-Mail gemacht. Wenn die nicht wegen Unzustellbarkeit abgewiesen wird, wird der Content sofort frei geschaltet. Eine Prüfung der richtigen Angaben des Nutzers erfolgt erst, wenn die Lastschrift für die Kreditkarte platzt. Das Risiko trägt der Contentanbieter.
In meinem Fall glaube ich kaum, dass da noch etwas kommt. Falls doch, dann ist eine Antwort recht flink geschrieben - denn einmalig widersprechen sollte man auf jeden Fall, dann kann sich der Forderer immer noch üblegen, in wie weit er das Argument gelten lässt.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2003)

Drei Dinge fallen mir dazu spontan ein:

1) fremde E-Mail Adressen abgreifen ist einfach (zB mittels Harvester).
2) Betrüger mit etwas Geschick gehen über zT mehrere öffentliche Proxies, um ihre IP zu verschleiern
3) bei einem seriösen Zugang zum Content wird der Account erst freigeschaltet, wenn der Kunde zB einen Zugangscode, den er per Bestätigungsmail erhalten hat, auf der Webseite eingibt


----------



## Raimund (23 August 2003)

*persolvo et compl.*

:evil: 

... weiteres auch hier:

http://www.vzhh.de/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2003)

Ganz wichtig:



> Viele Kunden haben Strafanzeige erstattet. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg wird unter dem Aktenzeichen 5500 Js 43/01 ein Sammelverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen der IBC geführt



http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.htm


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 August 2003)

*Re: persolvo et compl.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> 
> ... weiteres auch hier:
> 
> ...


Mag das nicht alles lesen - bitte, wo genau?
 :bussi:


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2003)

*Re: persolvo et compl.*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Raimund schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.htm


----------



## Rechenknecht (24 August 2003)

Olla und schönen Sonntag @ All.
@Cleaner @Rüdiger Kunz
Wenn ihr euren Wunsch nach Aufschlüsselung von irgend was per Einschreiben verschickt, haben die Leute allerdings eure Adressen, die ja scheinbar bisher nicht vorgelegen haben. Diese Leute können die Infos doch auch mailen. Diese Adresse haben sie ja.


----------

